# The best rear hub



## murilogomes (Nov 5, 2010)

in your opinion what is the best rear hub


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

dt swiss 440
CKs
Hadleys
Hope
are the really good reliable ones i know off hand, either one will be among the best 

i am sure others can mention a bunch more


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

for the money shimano xt.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

tune
hadleys
C. King


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

Not to hijack, but are halo hubs any good. they are one of the few companies that has a 14mm bolt on axle with a disk brake mount. I'm looking to replace the the freecoaster on my dj bike.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Open your product selection catalogue to the "hubs" page, next to each hub is a price...find the most expensive one.

Voila, you just found the best hub!:idea:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Industry Nine


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

For everything except 20mm front hubs (Pimplite or DT240 there), American Classic. Much lighter and cheaper than I9, CK, Hadley, ect. Only downside is a more traditional feeling engagement, and you'll only notice if you've gotten used to high engagement hubs.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

I love my hope pro2, but after going to I-9s...if you have to pedal anything at all, the engagement is so friggin awesome it's addicting.

my hope was bombproof tho. I can rebuild it in a minute, with a beer in my hand, relube it with beer and it would work for a year. It just works.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Hadleys are pretty rock solid. Super fast engagement, bearings that roll forever, convertability, easily rebuilt, amazing warranty, and more affordable than any of the high engagement hubs out there. I've had mine for 6 seasons now. I don't think I've had any other bike part for that long.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

woodyak said:


> Hadleys are pretty rock solid. Super fast engagement, bearings that roll forever, convertability, easily rebuilt, amazing warranty, and more affordable than any of the high engagement hubs out there. I've had mine for 6 seasons now. I don't think I've had any other bike part for that long.


8 seasons for my Hadleys...be serious chris queens too expensive.

always has and always will be the 3 H's....Hadleys, Hopes, and the other one i forgot (drinking)


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 8 seasons for my Hadleys...be serious chris queens too expensive.
> 
> always has and always will be the 3 H's....Hadleys, Hopes, and the other one i forgot (drinking)


I love how many people post on this forum while drinking. I'm pretty sure it doesn't count as drinking alone as long as you're talking to people on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hadleys FTW! Hopes = absolute FAILURE with Maxle Lights (well documented - do a search). Do have to give props to DT for how easy it is to service their hubs and they work just fine. I9 = overpriced bling GARBAGE (and I speak from ownership experience, unfortunately. Their bearings = FAILURE).

Have FUN!

G MAN

Here's a good read and I concur 100% with this guy's views (and I own 3 of the hubs mentioned): http://www.dropmachine.com/Reviews/...y-industry-nine-dt-stealth-and-hope-a581.html

PS - SleighR for the WIN in the drinking dept!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 8 seasons for my Hadleys...be serious chris queens too expensive.
> 
> always has and always will be the 3 H's....Hadleys, Hopes, and the other one i forgot (drinking)


hugos...still choose the hadleys


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

i have to give the nod to hadley. i have dealt with them for years and imo they are the best. i have rebuilt hubs that were run straight into the ground and they always feel like new afterwards. king, dt swiss and shimano. i've built hundreds of wheels and won't use anything but those 4 hubs


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

It depends what you want out of a hub.

I have destroyed to date ~9 rear hubs due to over torque.
A big guy who likes to ratchet =-)

If you also torque hard there is only one option, and it is not cheap.
Chris King.
All other hubs use ratchets and pawls (apart from DT Swiss who badly copied the CK design).
the clutch system in a CK spreads the force evenly over 72 engagement points each time you engage, always 72, never more never less.

The Chosen hub (one of the most common out there, re-branded as loads of brands) has 6 pawls and 30 ratchets. As it uses pawls, they do not always engage due to various reasons (a miss, twisting in the hub body meaning they do not line up, move to slow).
So say you get 3 pawls in place, that is 3 thin bits of metal taking the entire torque from your body.

So you have a choice of 72 hooks engaging completely and simultaneously, or 3-6 engaging variably.

The other advantage is the precision machining of the metal. They do not use rubber seals like the rest, the metal is polished SO smoothly it doesn't need seals.
Think pressfit glass ware in the lab peeps, it is as good as that.
I was scepctical at first and due to living in the uk I rebuild my hubs every couple of month to cler the mud out. Only two did not need this Hope and CK. There was never any ingress of water or mud at all in the entire year of ownership.

If you are a powerful rider there is only one choice, CK.

Two caveats on this:

1: I have not used hadely, so they might be good.
2: This is for high torque riders only, if you are not powerfull and do not snap hubs through torque there are a lot more options.

Before anyone says "oh but my hub never broke on me" have you broken other hubs, do you have anything to compare it too? A good test is where some pass and some fail, if they all pass your test was useless for generating results.


Last thing, Hope is one of the best companies out there.
It is well documented that the Pro 2 rear is not compatible with a maxle light, it is not designed for use with that axle. It needs a normal maxle or a bolt through.
Complaining that it fails when used with the wrong axle is like complaining that your 12mm I9 failed when bodged with a quick release or your diesel car broke when you stuck pertrol/gas in it. Hope stuff is very good and amazingly priced (especially compared to the likes of the overpriced I9).

In answer to one of the other questions, Halo hubs are also well made. Some of the older designs engaged quite slowly, but they are all strong and roll very fast (the fastest rolling hub I ever had was my Halo Spin Doctor.)

Still wanting to try hadely as they seem to have a lot of support. I have just built up a Shimano Saint rear wheel, if that dies Hadely might be my next port of call. Does anyone know what engagement system hadely uses?


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

As long as we're talking rear hubs...
I was looking at one of these for my dirt jumper:









I need a 10x135 thru axle. For a hundred bucks they are way cheaper than the other options out there. Anybody try one of these?


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Did a search and I can't find "Tune" "Tune King" hubs. Maybe they don't have a web site?? How about a link?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Tune is a Euro company. You can find info about them in the weight weenies section but there seems to be a lot of failures. AmClassic and DT seem to be the lightest you can go without issues.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

I did a lot of searching and ended up with the 72pt Hadley. Love em. Super fast engagement and so far perfect. 

To Jeng, I ran a set of Transistion rev 32's and for the money the were great. I ended up folding the Rim (Totally my fault) and splurged on the hadley's


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

jeng said:


> As long as we're talking rear hubs...
> I was looking at one of these for my dirt jumper:
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those on my BR. I've only had if for 3 or 4 months and so far no issues. Its the best hub I've had which i guess isn't saying much because I haven't had too many. On my last bike i had a deore hub and it always had problems even after a rebuild and a new freehub body. The Revolution feels solid and I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.sicklines.com/tech/howto/hadleyoverhaul/

That might be of interest to you.

The hadely design looks simple but well executed.
Trust me that is a good thing, more complex an idea is, more likely it is to fail.

It is no Chris King, but very very shiny.

Probably the next hub I buy (though would really like the Saint to live for a while).


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

its all about hope.

or if you want a crazy fast engagement hub then superstar 120 engagement hub (that's a lot more then ck's)


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> its all about hope.
> 
> or if you want a crazy fast engagement hub then superstar 120 engagement hub (that's a lot more then ck's)


You want lots of engagement try some True Precision Stealths. They have instant engagement.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

im rockin hadleys on my v10 no problems with them at all


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Precision hubs do not have instant engagement, that is marketing BS.
They have sprag bearings, they engage on a smooth surface, so no ratchets.

There used to be huge problems with sprags, especially the hugely important random slippage.

They may have fixed all these issues, but if I had a bad product I would market it like that.
Lots of price and very little info.

Doesn't mean it is not excellent, but I wouldn't put my money there.

Any hub 24 points and above is good by me.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Hope


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

murilogomes said:


> in your opinion what is the best rear hub


Welcome to the forums! Lots of opinions on here, but one FACT: best hub = HADLEY.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

my hope pro II are sexy and my bomb shell hubs are just meh


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

hadley makes 108 engagement and have never worn a drive shell out but have worn plenty of ck's out. what hub are you referring to that dt swiss badly copied ck on cavegiant?


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

singletrackin said:


> hadley makes 108 engagement


not anymore


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Love my Hadley front. Would be down to try a rear but $300 for a poor broke college student. Sh*t.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hadley customer service


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hadley Factory Tour


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I think most people will agree with this:
- Best lightweight hub: *DT Swiss 240*
- Best bling hub that lives up to the bling: *Chris King*
- Best Durability hub, or those who don't like CK but want to buy USA: *Hadley*
- Best bang for the buck hub: Any of the above. If you cannot afford one of those, then buy a *Hope*, it is still a really excellent hub, just a bit cheaper for people who just can't spend that much on a hub. If you still cannot afford that, then look around for a deal on *last years model* of a quality hub (you could include Shimano Saint/XT/SLX in there if you had only 50 bucks so spend)

Ironically, even though I believe the above, I still cannot decide between a CK and a Hadley for my next build. (the DT would have gotten the nod, but I want to do a high engagement hub for this bike)


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Hadley Factory Tour


Don't know what you're trying to say. But I'm down with Hadley.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Or better yet decide on sound:

Chris King:
 Sound of a Chris King hub

Or Hadley: 
 Sound of the Hadley hub

Even with the different speeds, you can notice that the King is a louder, more angry, irritated sound than the Hadley. Also, the Hadley just spins and spins and spins. WOW! I think I just made my choice.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

Kings are sweet but you still need to maintain them. The bearings are well sealed but eventually water and dirt will find their way in just like every other hub (I live in Oregon, it rains here, and I ride year round). Once it's time for maintenance... if you want to do a full overhaul... you need the special tool. It's a beauty but it ain't cheap ($100+). Properly cared for they will last a long time but you have to maintain them. Don't get them with the aluminum freehub, it sucks, you'll wish you went with the steel version. And it probably costs extra.

Hadley's are my favorite. High quality and super easy to work on. Full overhaul and replacing bearings is cheap and easy once that time comes -- I can do it with normal tools you'd find in just about any riders toolbox. They don't come in five zillion colors but I have never cared about that... black is fine with me... preferred actually. I have absolutely no complaints about these hubs. Small company, made in USA, super f-ing solid, no BS just all around a wise choice.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Me, l love the workmanship that goes into King, Hadley and lot of those blingy companies but (chuckle), the one thing l don't care for --- the noise!!! King for one, geez of flip, they're so noisy. l had a set of White Industry hubs a while back, it was like l was being chased by a swarm of mutant bees. On a more serious note, it is tough sometimes to true a wheel on the bike or adjust a brake because the noise of the coasting freehub interferes with what you're doing.


----------



## cwrender (Jan 26, 2006)

the only thing I dont understand in threads like these is the recomendations of DT hubs. the only four rear hubs that ever failed on me were DT hubs (240, 240s, Hügi freeride and 440). I would not recomend lacing these if you got them for free! On all four hubs the shell cracked. Dt was fine with replacing all four of them but I had to lace them up again and had to pay for shipping. It is a well known "feature" of the rear DT hubs to crack. The DT guys at Eurobike told me it was only the old series that failed untill I gave them 5 cracked 240s hubs (2 from me, the rest from CC friends). I have never seen this happen to any Hope, King, Hadley, Shimano or AC hub. You have to decide whats more import to you:
Good DT customer service, or a hub where you dont need customer service.

CW


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

what hub are you referring to that dt swiss badly copied ck on cavegiant?[/QUOTE said:


> see post above this one ;-)
> 
> CK is the classic near perfect hub, but Hadely seems to have something too it. Not as good as CK, but might fill the gap between hope and CK.
> 
> ...


----------



## murilogomes (Nov 5, 2010)

what is the site of Hadley?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

this should work

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hadley+hubs


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

murilogomes said:


> what is the site of Hadley?


They don't have one unfortunately. They are a small operation and all they make are hubs. BUT, they are my hub of choice as I have them on both my trail and DH bike. Super smooth rolling, fast engagement, and best of all they seem to never need servicing. Bombproof without a doubt. I've have hubs by Hope, Mavic, shimano, and DT and they all seem to die eventually, these roll like new day in and day out.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

CaveGiant said:


> this should work
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hadley+hubs


Normally I would agree but I've done the hadley search plenty of times and there is no Hadley website. They old school like that


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

eabos said:


> there is no Hadley website.


 I know ;-)


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

CaveGiant said:


> I know ;-)


Ahh, I see. Well played sir


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

How does the freewheel engagement actually work on a Chris King?

http://spoke-n-word-cycles.com/TechnicalDocuments/Chris King/Chris King Classic Hub Diagram Rear.pdf


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

modifier said:


> How does the freewheel engagement actually work on a Chris King?
> 
> http://spoke-n-word-cycles.com/TechnicalDocuments/Chris King/Chris King Classic Hub Diagram Rear.pdf


Look for the ring drive, see the 72 little notches? The other side that connects also has 72 notches. It locks into place when engaged. There are no pawls like a traditional freehub. It's a pretty bad ass design.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I thought that was it but they go in opposite directions so it doesn't make immediate sense.

Looks good though.

I never owned CK but have been running a set of Hadleys for years. They were used when I got them and I rebuilt a couple of years ago. Simple and light. Keep going and going.

Had good luck with Shimano XTRs and liking my current Industry 9 DHs but haven't had them very long. Noisy but I kind of like it.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

you are looking at the wrong thing, its not the angle cut face that drives, its actualy the face that is 90degrees to that I.E. its 2 identical ratchet rings on a plane 90 degrees to the plane of rotation


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes that is correct! The angled faces allow it to freewheel, the square edge faces are what lock together (imagine it spinning the opposite direction of how you are thinking).

I made the same mistake when I first saw the internals.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> CK is the classic near perfect hub.


I was going to point out why Ck is not prefect, but noticed your signature.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I have to say I was amazed at Hadleys customer service, especially as somebody who does not live in the US. My story:

Somebody stopped riding and sold me a 4 years old wheel set with Hadley hbs. They had never been serviced and the bearings where beat, but the price was good. I checked the rear hub and all internals looked good, but thought I'd give Hadley a call in the US to ask if they sell bearing sets and if they can confirm I had the 108pt version.

When I mentioned it being a 108pt version they asked me to me to send it to them so they'll convert it to 72pt under warranty (despite knowing I'm the second owner on another continent). They promised to swap the bearings while they are at it... I was hesitant to take the wheel apart, and they said I could just send in the freewheel. I sent it, but they changed their mind. They would have wanted to inspect the hub shell too... So they just sent me back a whole new hub.

Things like that just don't happen any more...


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

this thread has mostly correct observations. pros/cons (i own all these hubs ) :

1. Hadley => Titanium freehub body is light but strong and durable. Machining Ti is harder than aluminum, but pays dividends if you own your hubs for years. Preload setting on the front and rear Hadleys is quick and easy, and once set, never seems to go out of adjustment. The water seals on the hadley are adequate. 7075 hub shell is strong, and stiff (large diameter). Easily convertible from 10 mm to 12 mm, thru axle, Ti end bolts, whatever. Great CS. 6 pawls, either 36 or 72 pt engagement (your choice, just specify at purchase). Best hub overall on the market, unless you value light weight over reliability and strength. Available in the usual colors (red, green, blue, gold, black, silver) but not in groovy colors like CK's are. Easily serviced.

2. Chris King => Good hubs but no longer a good value, IME. Going for the steel freehub ups the weight significantly.. Drive engagement system is excellent. Must be serviced frequently if you want a silky, low-drag freehub. Bearing preload sometimes needs to be readjusted, which is frustrating if you ride a lot. Great CS. wide range of colors, if that matters to you. Full service requires tool, but typical maintenance fairly easy.

3. Hope => A step up from generic Taiwanese hubsets, but like typical Taiwan product, uses simple spacer driven bearing preload. Good seals. Shell material (2014) and shell diameter is a step down from the quality of Hadley or CK. Haven't heard of hub shell breakage since they beefed them up slightly. Good value, decent CS, better website than Hadley but not by much.  

Don't buy Hadley hubs as a separate retail item. A good, high volume wheelbuilder can build you Hadley rear / Mavic 823 / DT comps for under $350.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> Don't know what you're trying to say. But I'm down with Hadley.


just showed some pics of the factory


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> I was going to point out why Ck is not prefect, but noticed your signature.


=-) 
I padded that phrase higher up with "if you are a high torque rider that breaks hubs"

3. Hope => A step up from generic Taiwanese hubsets, but like typical Taiwan product, uses simple spacer driven bearing preload. Good seals. Shell material (2014) and shell diameter is a step down from the quality of Hadley or CK. Haven't heard of hub shell breakage since they beefed them up slightly. Good value, decent CS, better website than Hadley but not by much

That is a bit harsh, you are comparing to generic Taiwan as the design is simple? You could say exactly the same about the Hadely, also a well executed simple design.

Hopes are exceptionally well made, that is why they are in the top 3 on this list.
Hope factory is in Barlick, they were set up when Roll Royce shut their factory there.
The guys designing and building hope hubs previously worked making Rolls Royce jet engines. They are very strong (as long as you use the correct axle, they may fail if used with maxle lite as they utilise the support in the middle). They are very well sealed, maybe the best sealing of all three of these hubs (Only relevant if you ride in a wet climate) and have high quality bearings.

The customer service is also amazing. I got a rotor that got damaged in the post, when I phoned Hope to ask about it, they ask where I lived, the guy answering the phone offered to drop me one off on the way home from work (I didn't live that close).

I have never broken a Hope hub, I have destryed tons of others, some more expensive.
My only complain is that their 150mm hub has weird flange spacing, which is the only reason I am not owning one.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

88888888888888888888


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> you are looking at the wrong thing, its not the angle cut face that drives, its actualy the face that is 90degrees to that I.E. its 2 identical ratchet rings on a plane 90 degrees to the plane of rotation


Ok. I see why they have to be kept clean.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.dropmachine.com/Reviews/...y-industry-nine-dt-stealth-and-hope-a581.html

I bought the Hadleys and won't go back to any Shimano or other "typical" hubs. The engagement isn't just for the sound or to be cool. It changes your riding for sure. Go with something w/72 pt. engagement fo' sho'! The I9's areny worth it though. A budd has broken too many spokes to count. Mainly from scratching the spokes on rocks. Another buddy bought the rear only, but doesn't like it since the cassette body is "sticky". The wheel is leterally 3 months old. WTF. Go Hadley. Fahn


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought a bulb with a ti freehub body on closeout about four years ago. 
But the DMR (aka Quando) on my bike at the moment just refuses to die, so all these years later, the hope is still brand new in the box.

What should I do? Spend a weekend shuffling hubs between wheels or sell it?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always been told to never re-use spokes cuz they already stretched and won't be as strong when rebuilt. Also heard that a rim isn't as strong after swapping between hubs. So, I'd either sell the Hope or build it with better spokes and rims than your current wheel and swap it on as an upgrade.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> I've always been told to never re-use spokes cuz they already stretched and won't be as strong when rebuilt. Also heard that a rim isn't as strong after swapping between hubs. So, I'd either sell the Hope or build it with better spokes and rims than your current wheel and swap it on as an upgrade.


I've reused hubs, spokes and rims for years. Never had a problem.
My current rear spokes (DT Comps') have been on 2 different hubs and two different rims. That's at least three rebuilds and retensions. The only problem is rounding off some aluminium nipples.

Old wives tale. I can understand shops not wanting to reuse spokes because it's not worth their wheelbuilding reputation to save the customer a few $$. But for parts I know the history of, I have no problems doing it.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Dougal said:


> I've reused hubs, spokes and rims for years. Never had a problem.
> My current rear spokes (DT Comps') have been on 2 different hubs and two different rims. That's at least three rebuilds and retensions. The only problem is rounding off some aluminium nipples.
> 
> Old wives tale. I can understand shops not wanting to reuse spokes because it's not worth their wheelbuilding reputation to save the customer a few $$. But for parts I know the history of, I have no problems doing it.


Same here.
There only people who want me to replace them is the people trying to sell me new ones.
Not convinced they should be classified as impartial ;-)


----------



## BalleRacing (Jan 17, 2004)

*The link to the Hadley Factory tour was great*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just showed some pics of the factory


The link to the Hadley Factory tour was great. I talk to Mike and Suzanne on the phone all the time ordering hubs from them, they are great people to deal with, great customer service. I finally got to see the shop and Mike Hadley from your pictures, I live in Colorado and haven't been back to California since 1996, I would like to do a tour of their shop if I visit California again. Hadley is really overloaded with orders right now, I have over $4,400 in back ordered hubs from them right now.
Erik,
Balle Racing
www. balleracing.com


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi,

Been on a few rides on my saint and am so impressed I am putting it here.
No idea on the long term, but this is one of the fastest rolling hubs I have used (up there with the spin doctor). The strange thing is the engagement, it feels really fast. There is supposed to be a 10 deg engage, but it feels much faster than the other 10 degs I have used. Not as fast as a CK, but fast.
Does anyone know anything about this hub, or how it differs from the other shims?


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

Late to the discussion, but had to throw True Precision in there. 100% engagement, complete silence, 5 year warranty.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

CaveGiant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been on a few rides on my saint and am so impressed I am putting it here.
> No idea on the long term, but this is one of the fastest rolling hubs I have used (up there with the spin doctor). The strange thing is the engagement, it feels really fast. There is supposed to be a 10 deg engage, but it feels much faster than the other 10 degs I have used. Not as fast as a CK, but fast.
> Does anyone know anything about this hub, or how it differs from the other shims?


Other than stronger hub, just a tad heavier it's a solid hub. XTR, and XT are the same 10degree, SLX I think it's 15 or 16 I've been on the XT wheelset. I was very impress with the engagement, so much different than the older gen, I think it was 22-24 degree.

Good value hub for the engagement you get, it's the same as Crank Bros, High-end Novatec. I think from 10 degree and below it's hard to tell the difference between that and 5 degree Kings on the trail. Only time I can tell is trackstanding on my drive way.:thumbsup:

CaveGiant, what's the spacing on your Saint. I remember my old Saint with the Funky Intergrated Rear derailleur, and Oversize CL. I hope the new one is more standard.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Since when Mtbr became pinkbike?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

mimi1885 said:


> Other than stronger hub, just a tad heavier it's a solid hub. XTR, and XT are the same 10degree, SLX I think it's 15 or 16 I've been on the XT wheelset. I was very impress with the engagement, so much different than the older gen, I think it was 22-24 degree.
> 
> Good value hub for the engagement you get, it's the same as Crank Bros, High-end Novatec. I think from 10 degree and below it's hard to tell the difference between that and 5 degree Kings on the trail. Only time I can tell is trackstanding on my drive way.:thumbsup:
> 
> CaveGiant, what's the spacing on your Saint. I remember my old Saint with the Funky Intergrated Rear derailleur, and Oversize CL. I hope the new one is more standard.


New Saint is a normal hub, nothing special on size (apart from impressively wide flanges).

So is it a pawl/ratchet system or something more funky?
Shimo also seem to imply that the saint freehub is different to the rest, but cannot get any info. The hub is an anchor though.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

For a 135mm DH/FR hub I think DT swiss 440 is pretty good.

Most dont know it, but a 150mm 440 is a 135 with a spacer OUTSIDE the spoke flange! Therefor still really a 135.

Hadley is the best straight up 150 hub.

440 is cake to work on and service yourself. 

Also, IMO the WTB DH laser hubs are sweet for the money. I say they are value leader.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Have Hope's and DT 340's. Both in 10mm thru. DT's are upgraded to 36pt

Next set of hubs will be Hadley.

michael


----------



## disjointed (Dec 1, 2008)

frorider said:


> Don't buy Hadley hubs as a separate retail item. A good, high volume wheelbuilder can build you Hadley rear / Mavic 823 / DT comps for under $350.


Who do you recommend that can build that wheel for that price?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

disjointed said:


> Who do you recommend that can build that wheel for that price?


Chad at Red Barn Bicycles.


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

Sold my New Red Chris King hubs about 3 weeks after i built up my wheels and bought Hadleys in Red! Bolt on 2 of my old Dares and then on my Intense Socom and now I will moving to the 150x12 rear Hadley hub for my M9! Love the hubs!! Not a single problem with them in 8 years! Im not a light weight rider either @ 5'11"- 235lbs with no gear! But do have finnesse on the trails. Excellent hubs!! :thumbsup: 

Customer service is awesome! When i 1st got my hubs from them and built them up, I had a question about something on the rear hub and I called them late on a Fri eve but they were closed. I cant remember what the question I had was but Mike called my cell back about 10 mins later and helped answer my questions. Excellent! :thumbsup: 

I had a customer who was having us build him a new wheelset and he asked about CKs, but we mentioned the Hadleys and he decided to go with them in Blue and he was stoked when he got his new wheelset! He stopped by a few weeks later and just kept telling us how he was soo happy with the hubs and how nice they looked!  

HADLEY vote all the way here! I had thought about i9 but i decided to keep giving my $$ to the little Hadley shop! Help keep them going!  :thumbsup: 

Happy trails and happy holidays all! 
M


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Chad at Red Barn Bicycles.


insane pricing


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

http://www.project321.com/products_bike-rear-hub.php
nice stuff, nice guy too.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

LDH said:


> http://www.project321.com/products_bike-rear-hub.php
> nice stuff, nice guy too.


no 12mm axel no deal


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Is this true about True Precision hubs?



> I've heard from a few BMXers who use them (and love them, BTW) that you can't get water near them. Apparently, the seals aren't so good, and the one-way bearing rusts solid. That's an expensive bearing, I'm told.


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Is this true about True Precision hubs?


I have been taking mine through creek crossings & other slop for over a year & haven't had a problem. Although, I haven't taken them apart yet to service them either. Probably gonna do that soon, so I'll let you know what I find out. FWIW, I've had a great experience with these hubs so far, and when I can scrounge up the dough, will have these on all of my rear wheels.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

4JawChuck said:


> Open your product selection catalogue to the "hubs" page, next to each hub is a price...find the most expensive one.
> 
> Voila, you just found the best hub!:idea:


NO!
I have used DMR, Hope pro 2 and Commencal.
Hope are cracking hubs. You can get them in every axle size and both 135mm and 150mm.
For the price it is worth having a look at them.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Took me a while to realize you might be British, so a cracking hub is a good thing. At first I thought you were referring to their known axle cracking when used with a rear Maxle Light.


----------



## hampstead bandit (Feb 9, 2009)

best rear hub?

(front hub does not really matter as its simple - 2 bearings and a spacer tube)


so, best rear hub?

depends on your climate? and where you live in terms of customer support?


I'm in the UK, I cannot recommend Hope Pro II hubs highly enough

we used to sell lots of Chris King hubs, but their high pricing and the poor sealing of the rear hub in the wet and muddy UK climate meant less customers wanted those hubs

the rear King hub tends to degenerate quite quickly in the UK climate meaning the drive starts to slip, unless regularly serviced which many riders do not want to do!


Hope are based in Yorkshire, and are specifically designed for our climate, which means the sealing is very good in mud and rain, and they are also very easy to service (the freehub body can be pulled off the hub body by hand)

as a UK bike store, we love Hope because any problems are resolved "next day" by Hope with a legendary warranty / after-sales back up

we've saw a few hub shells split due to problems with the blank billet Hope machine their shell from, all of these (3) were replaced without question by Hope who also paid for our shop to rebuild the wheel with fresh spokes for the customer

we currently sell LOADS of Hope's brilliant "Hoops" (pre built wheelsets) with Stan's ZTR and Mavic rims


personally?

I have a 3 year old pair of Pro II hubs on my 4x4 FR bike (ZTR Flow rim), and another pair of Pro II hubs (also ZTR Flow rim), coming up to 1.5 years on 6x 6 All-Mtn bike, and both are good as gold

the only problem I've had with the 3-year old pair is damaging a spring in the freehub body doing tire taps in a concrete skatepark on my short-travel bike (!!)

without any enquiry, Hope send me a set of springs free of charge the next day, I fitted them in 10 minutes and the hub has run smoothly ever since 



for USA customers in wet climate? I would probably look at Hadley to get the backup service if ever needed

for USA customers in dry climate? I would probably look at Chris King if the pricing is right


DT Swiss / Shimano hubs of many flavours have not been worth owning, from what we have seen through our workshops or from personal ownership


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Philius413 said:


> I have been taking mine through creek crossings & other slop for over a year & haven't had a problem. Although, I haven't taken them apart yet to service them either. Probably gonna do that soon, so I'll let you know what I find out. FWIW, I've had a great experience with these hubs so far, and when I can scrounge up the dough, will have these on all of my rear wheels.


Yes, please post your experiences!
I have my sights on TP SS hub, and so far everything about them sounds too good to be true.

Is it the cassette hub (Stealth S2) that you are running?

hampstead bandit, that 4x4 FR bike of yours -- is it called Rampant, by any chance?

And yes, I can fully confirm that Hope hubs are great. Have 2 sets and 2 Trials rear hubs (that's 4 rear hubs by Hope). Springs are their weak spot, but they are easy to replace and don't cost a lot.


----------

